# عندي مقابلة غدا ككيميائي في محطة صرف صحي في السعودية



## ويندوز مان (3 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

عندي مقابلة غدا ككيميائي في محطة صرف صحي في السعودية ولا اعرف شيء صراحة عن معالجة الصرف الصحي 

لو ممكن حد يقدر يساعدني بالاسئلة المتوقعة في المقابلة ...؟

او اي كتاب اقراءه عن معالجة الصرف الصحي 

وشكرا
​


----------



## hytham67 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله فى المقابلة وياريت تحكى اية الاخبار اية.....للاسف قراءت موضوعك متاخر عموما يوجد هنا موضوعات محتلفة عن الصرف الصحى وياريت تكون قراءتها


----------



## ويندوز مان (9 سبتمبر 2012)

الحمد لله تم الغاء هذه المقابلة ومنتظر مقابلة للعمل ككيميائي في محطة تعمل بالتناضح العكسي أو مصنع للمياه المعدنية يعمل بالتناضح العكسي ايضا

والله الموفق


----------



## م.احمد السيد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يكزن فى عونك وانا عندى مقابله النهارده فى نفس المجال بس فى مصر ومش عارف الاسئله حتكون ايه نظامها وانا مهندس كيميائى وكورسات معاجه المياه عندنا قليله


----------



## hytham67 (22 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يوفقكم جميعا...عموما لن تخرج الاسئله الفنية الكيميائية عن اساسيات التحليليه من تحويلات الوحدات من PPM to PPb وما معنى كل منهم

وتعاريف النورماليه والمولاريه وما شابه و تعريف TDS وكيفية قياسها وبعض المعلومات حول التحليل الكروماتوجرافى وما شابه 

*


----------

